# Losing Oil



## jmonee4 (Mar 27, 2007)

I recently changed the oil in my 01 passat, when I drained the oil only about 1 quart came out. I can not find any possible leak. After two months since doing the oil change, I found that I was low on oil again. WTF?!?!?! Where the hell is the oil going?


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Losing Oil (jmonee4)*

Please make very-very sure you didn't drain the oil from your transmission.


----------



## apostle 228 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Losing Oil (shipo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shipo* »_Please make very-very sure you didn't drain the oil from your transmission.

lmao


----------



## jmonee4 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Losing Oil (shipo)*

um yea...no i didn't drain the transmission oil. I'm not a complete idiot. thanks though.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Losing Oil (jmonee4)*

First off, how many miles on the car, what is your driving habits, oil using, any signs of smoke out the tail pipe or under load?
Could be a leak somewhere, maybe in breather system, possibly rings are bad and your getting a lot blow by. Valve stem seals are toast.
Many things could be causing this.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Losing Oil (jmonee4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmonee4* »_um yea...no i didn't drain the transmission oil. I'm not a complete idiot. thanks though.

Please understand that I didn't post that because I thought you were an idiot, I posted it because of the number of times I've read posts from folks who were more than a bit mechanically inclined and still drained the transmission instead of the engine.
While I've never been under your vintage of Passat, I've been led to believe that it is an easy mistake to make.


----------



## jmonee4 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Losing Oil (shipo)*

oh no shipo... I was just being sarcastic. No harm done from your post. It was meant to be a smart a$$ reply, sorry if it was taken the wrong way.


----------



## jmonee4 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Losing Oil (AZV6)*

I've got 131k miles on the car. Just normal big city driving. No racing. No smoke coming out of the car. Any way to test or check rings and valve stem?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Losing Oil (jmonee4)*

how often do you check your oil level? or do you? I'd be checking at every fillup or more oftento get an idea of the rate of loss.


_Modified by ps2375 at 8:20 PM 10-7-2008_


----------



## jmonee4 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Losing Oil (ps2375)*

i usually only check it when I'm about to take a long trip which is about every 6 or 8 weeks. So maybe once midway between oil changes.I haven't been low on oil before this last oil change.


----------

